# Time Warner change in channel lineup - many channels changed



## TinKC (Nov 15, 2010)

My Time Warner (in Kansas City) changed their entire channel lineup today to regroup similar channels to be numerically close together. I thought that TiVo would recognize the change in the channel numbers and everything would continue as programmed. That definitely did not happened. Nothing on my TiVo recorded today. I just repeated the guided setup earlier this evening and it's still not recognizing the new channel lineup, goes to record a SP show and it's on an invalid channel number so it basically records a black screen for the duration of the show. How can I get my Premiere to reprogram the channel lineup?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TinKC said:


> My Time Warner (in Kansas City) changed their entire channel lineup today to regroup similar channels to be numerically close together. I thought that TiVo would recognize the change in the channel numbers and everything would continue as programmed. That definitely did not happened. Nothing on my TiVo recorded today. I just repeated the guided setup earlier this evening and it's still not recognizing the new channel lineup, goes to record a SP show and it's on an invalid channel number so it basically records a black screen for the duration of the show. How can I get my Premiere to reprogram the channel lineup?


Time Warner has to inform TiVo, or perhaps has to inform Tribune Media Services who have to inform Tivo, before TiVo knows about it.

You probably need to get in touch with Tivo and tell them to get in touch with TMS or TWC about this if you want it resolved anytime soon.


----------



## pksyn (Apr 8, 2011)

TinKC said:


> My Time Warner (in Kansas City) changed their entire channel lineup today to regroup similar channels to be numerically close together. I thought that TiVo would recognize the change in the channel numbers and everything would continue as programmed. That definitely did not happened. Nothing on my TiVo recorded today. I just repeated the guided setup earlier this evening and it's still not recognizing the new channel lineup, goes to record a SP show and it's on an invalid channel number so it basically records a black screen for the duration of the show. How can I get my Premiere to reprogram the channel lineup?


I just chatted with Tivo. This is the agent's response:


Albert said:


> I have been able to verify that your TiVo does not seem to be receiving the correct channels. For this situation, I will have to escalate this case to our Lineup Specialists. They will be able to make contact with your cable provider, and then coordinate to make a list of channels that is supposed to be provided to your TiVo specifically. This process can take between five and seven business days to complete.


5-7 business days?


----------



## fritolayguy (Oct 31, 2002)

This is causing Season Pass hell in our house.....oh well, hopefully this will get resolved to avoid us having to actually remember what time our favorite programs are on!


----------



## nummmy (Apr 13, 2011)

no tv for 5-7 days....and yes that includes all recordings!! call to tivo and they basically said it wasnt their fault but a 3rd party. bs....then you need to get a new 3rd party. this happens every time with them! plus zero customer service with tivo! then you could guess the conversation with the idiots over at twc. they are getting behind. both companies. i'm glad to see that google will be here shortly. another technology boat anchor!


----------



## daxem (Jul 22, 2002)

When this happened in North Carolina we had to repeat the guided setup with all TiVos. There was a new line-up option in the list for the new re-ordered line-up.


----------



## htjazz (Jul 21, 2010)

I just redid guided setup. Didn't work. TiVo still sees the old channels. And if you look at the TV listings on TiVo.com, they still have the old channels as well. I sent an email to Tribune Media last night about the lineup change. (Not surprised) I haven't heard back. Hopefully this will be resolved soon. Tired of doing manual recordings.


----------



## htjazz (Jul 21, 2010)

And here's another kicker: just went to Time Warner Cable's KC site--every option to contact them (email, customer service) goes to a page with the error message: "We are sorry, but your request cannot be completed. The system has logged this event for review by our maintenance team, so please try again later. Thank you for your patience."


----------



## daxem (Jul 22, 2002)

To the guide part of it, this happened in my area as well and TiVo was about 2 days behind the line-up change. TWC will not be able to do anything, would probably frustrate you more than anything contacting them.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I had a problem last week, Tivo switched CW's HD channel with it's Over the air Digital 2 channel. I reported it with the online thingy on Thursday, and yesterday got a message saying channels were switched back. I know that wouldn't work for you as you stated it's the whole lineup. hope it gets fixed for ya.

btw CW Digtal channel 2 has some great oldtime shows.... I wish I did get that.


----------



## MrJedi (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm dealing with the same issue. Sent a message on Twitter yesterday to @Tivo and their response was it was an issue with the Tribune Media Listings. Sent a message on Zap2it today, but I don't expect a response. I just don't understand why this couldn't have been done in say early June when Spring Finales are over and Summer shows haven't begun yet. Most of the shows I watch are on cable and are on channels my current line-up aren't seeing. ALL my locals are correct and the free QAM channels are correct, but everything else has the old line-up.

I'm starting to remember why I hated dealing with cable card devices When they work you forget they are there. When they don't it's frustrating and typically little you can do but wait for the issue to resolve itself. I had a similar experience with the Sony DHG-HDD250 several years ago. Cable company supplied the card, Sony supported the device, but the listing came from TVGuide. When one didn't work good luck troubleshooting, or getting anyone to own up to the error. I guess I will just enjoy the warm weather this week and chill outside


----------



## TinKC (Nov 15, 2010)

So I did an online chat with TiVo support and was told "Typically lineup changes like that can take up to 72 hours. However, if you do not see a change by tomorrow, I would go ahead and report the issue to the following site: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/386/kw/report lineup
At this time, I see no new lineups by your provider. So it is unnecessary to repeat the Guided Setup again."

I already reported the lineup change today just because this is really frustrating. I don't have the time to go thru and figure out what the new channels are and then set up manual recordings for the things I want. Hopefully they're able to get this resolved quickly.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I know there are a bunch of laws regarding cable cards. I think one of them should be that if they're going to do a channel line up change, they should have to report it to Tribune at least 5 days before they actually do it.
I'd be asking BOTH the cable company and Tivo for a credit for the days I couldn't watch Tv.


----------



## htjazz (Jul 21, 2010)

I did an online chat with TiVo today. Rep asked me to tell him 3 new channels and what the TiVo still thinks they are. He said he saw tickets from other owners with the same problem and it has been escalated, but it could still take 5-7 days for the update to occur.

In the meantime I heard back from Tribune Media. Their response: "Thank you for your note. We will look into this further and update as needed."

This manual record thing is cool occasionally, but not every day. I'll be glad when this is over.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

kturcotte said:


> I know there are a bunch of laws regarding cable cards. I think one of them should be that if they're going to do a channel line up change, they should have to report it to Tribune at least 5 days before they actually do it.


I wouldn't argue with that.



kturcotte said:


> I'd be asking BOTH the cable company and Tivo for a credit for the days I couldn't watch Tv.


In this kind of situation, I think it's really not TiVo's fault.


----------



## bballcards (Jun 21, 2007)

One of my TiVo boxes (TiVo HD) received the new channel lineup and program guide. Trying to force update my other box as I type (TiVo Series 3).


----------



## fritolayguy (Oct 31, 2002)

All is well. Both boxes updated last night, and season passes are back on. Almost a painless transition....


----------



## MrJedi (Apr 13, 2011)

Didn't look at my Tivo this morning, but based on the data online mine still hasn't updated. All my Season Passes have the wrong channel and I can't view the TV Listings guide for my device still.

Odd that people are saying their line-ups have changed when the data on Zap2it is still incorrect.


----------



## kcfun (Jan 11, 2008)

I received an update to the channels last night but I also have all of the old mappings still in my guide. My season passes/TO DO list are still mapped to the "old" channels. 

I skipped through the message that told me there was new mappings and must have deleted the message. Did I have to do anything to have the old channels removed and the season passes reflect the new channels? I have over 180 season passes and really don't want to reenter them all.


----------



## fritolayguy (Oct 31, 2002)

kcfun said:


> ls.
> 
> I have over 180 season passes and really don't want to reenter them all.


 
I did have to re-enter our passes with the new channels, but only had 25 passes to do, so less than 10 minutes to have them back on.....


----------



## TinKC (Nov 15, 2010)

All 3 of my Premiere's updated and the season passes updated without me having to do a thing. Ahhhh, back to blissful TiVo.


----------



## MrJedi (Apr 13, 2011)

I re-ran guided setup on Friday and now have all the channels mapped correctly, plus I have the channel listings for the new channels coming in May (NickHD, VH1HD, OWNHD, etc). I guess they decided they didn't want to deal with loading channel numbers twice.


----------

